# Cheap frequency agline modulator? (Stereo)



## lorell (Dec 6, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I bought a bunch of Radio Shack modulators (P/N 15-1243) that worked great. For some reason many of them died. (Maybe it's because they were cheap?)

I have two left and want to add some more channels to my homegrown lineup at my house. Radio Shack does not sell those anymore, so I am looking for a similar device.

The box says "Tunable Video Modulator".


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've never purchased from this retailer, but it is the only source I could find for this device. It looks the same as the Radio Shack model, but the big difference is that it delivers MTS stereo sound.

http://www.securitystoreusa.com/CE+Labs+1001ST+Agile+Stereo+RF+Modulator,+All+UHF+-p/547584.htm


----------



## lorell (Dec 6, 2009)

It does look like the Radio Shack modulator. I'll give it a go and see how well it works. Even at $61 it is still way cheaper than other similar devices.

Thanks MikeW.


----------

